# Money



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I will be in Thailand for 5 months coming from Dubai, all my cash is in Dirhams at the moment, what is the best way to access funds? i am interested in the cash passport but have heard the exchange rates are poor, also would I load it in USD or Sterling? i have a uk lloyds account but it is horrendously expensive to draw cash on overseas. Last time I spent time travelling I used travellers chqs everywhere but that was a few years ago. I dont have a credit card to load up.


----------

